# 3rd iui success anyone?!



## sarah1986 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi ladies

on a bit of a downer at mo, well quite a big one actually!

Just found out 2nd iui didn't work  Doc now wants us to have a months break as the our last Nhs funded iui, not too much pressure then lol!!!

Just wondered if anyone had success on their 3rd go at iui 

Makes u think if the first two haven't worked why wud the third!

Also my doc keeps me at a low dose of injectibles n always only ever hav one follie at a decent size for basting? Wud it b stupid to ask for more to get more than one follie? I think it cud b cuz of my age n worried I'd go other way n over respond?

Any stories/advice wud b majorly appreciated  xxx


----------



## Eve29 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Sarah,

I've had 3 attempts at iui and unfortunately none of them have been successful, although i was taking the lowest doses 
of clomid.  They have now put me on injections although again at the lowest dose, i have asked for higher in all of them
but for some reason they don't seem keen to give me any higher. 
I notice from your post that you say about your age and over responding, i am 29 and my DH is 30, so maybe this is also 
why they wont give us any higher.

I am on my 3rd day of injecting, after a 2 month break, first month due to hospital taking too long to come back to me 
regarding medication and the 2nd month i was on holiday. 

Although it is sooo annoying having to wait when all you want is to get on to the next cycle, maybe its not such a bad
idea giving our bodies a break. 

Fingers crossed that this time it will be the success story for both of us.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi sarah,

My 3rd go of IUI resulted in my twin boys who will be 4 in november 

My first two cycles were natural but my 3rd cycle I took clomid and Gonal F injections. I produced 2 maybe 3 follies at basting (hence the twins)
If you are concered about the meds then ask for an appointment to discuss possible increase or the reasons they wont or don't advise it. I am sure your clinic/hospital know what they are doing but maybe a little chat would put your mind at rest.

Wishing you lots of luck for your 3rd cycle x x x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Hope my friends don't mind me posting but Bingbong and Caramac from the singles thread both get BFP's on their third iui.

Good luck

F x


----------



## Sparkle123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Sarah, 

I am 28 and currently enduring the dreaded 2ww after 2nd round of IUI. AF due on Sunday and doc has told me to to take HTP on Friday. I am so worried, any little twinge makes me feel like AF is about to rear its ugly head!!!! My DH and I are wondering what to do if this IUI fails. Do we try a third IUI or go for the big guns...IVF We are thinking IVF, but having read this thread and the positive stories from 3rd IUIs it is making me think! 

Where abouts are you with your 3rd IUI? 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you  and sending lots of 

xx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

As Fraggles said I got pregnant after my third IUI so don't give up! I was totally convinced that it wouldn't work and was a waste of time but was wrong. 

I was on 100mg clomid and for the third IUI I had three follies and got pregnant with twins. You do have better chances with more than one follie so I would talk to your clinic about upping your meds slightly, it is a balance between the right amount and too much so your cycle has to be cancelled. 

Good luck!
bingbong x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

3rd time lucky for me too and I only had one follie!


----------

